# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Chrissie Watts

## crazygirl

we are seeing a differant side to chrissie this week a much nastier side and i dont think i like it.  :Sad:

----------


## yvonne_slater

I agree, I mean at least make her nasty over time but she seems to have got nasty over night

I think Sam wises up though now Zoe has told her that Chrissie is letting her take the blame and tells her to sign over half the Vic or she'll blow the whistle.  :EEK!:

----------


## emma

The change was very sudden! I can't wait to see more Sam v Chrissie!

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

i u7sed to hate zoes guts but now i feel a little bit sorry for her for what chrissie has done but i love chrissie think shes great hope she gets back to her normal self soon eh

----------


## emma

I hope so too! I feel sorry for Zoe too when she gets all panicky!

----------


## crazygirl

> I agree, I mean at least make her nasty over time but she seems to have got nasty over night
> 
> I think Sam wises up though now Zoe has told her that Chrissie is letting her take the blame and tells her to sign over half the Vic or she'll blow the whistle.


no because zoe loses it she walks around saying i killed him and then she confeses to sonia! but didnt sam see chrissie hit den over the head with the doorstopper im sure she did?

----------


## emma

Sam saw Chrissie murdering Den definitely!

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

yeah thats how shes gonna blackmail chrissie into getting her share of the pub

----------


## crazygirl

yea she appeared from the toilets somewhere didnt she when chrissie clobbered him over the head and at this point zoe wasnt there because she ran off because she thought she had killed him!! so omg has sam got something over chrissie so maybe we are going to see a nasty side to sam too

----------


## emma

I think Sam has the upper hand now! Because she knows that Chrissie murdered Den but she can also blackmail Zoe, as Zoe thinks that she killed Den herself!

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

yeah she can blackmail both cant she wow go sam

----------


## emma

I can't wait to see Sam climbing to the top again(well near the top)! It doesn't suit her being miserable!

----------


## crazygirl

she still wont have any money though eh?

----------


## emma

If she manages to blackmail Chrissie, she'll get half the Vic! Thats a good start!

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

well she can get the vic back easily now and have her half of the oub for money but i dont think shes gonna get all her shops and the hose back from andy

----------


## Layne

> no because zoe loses it she walks around saying i killed him and then she confeses to sonia!


Yeh this happens but sonia pursumes that zoe is talking about the baby and i think zoe addmits to having an abortion!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## emma

No me neither! Maybe she will have enough money to buy the nailbar or something?!

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

yea good thinking the nailbar needs someone there

----------


## crazygirl

> Yeh this happens but sonia pursumes that zoe is talking about the baby and i think zoe addmits to having an abortion!!


is that all i thought she told her she had murdered den   :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## emma

When is Zoe going to tell Sonia!?

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

i thought that too

----------


## crazygirl

> When is Zoe going to tell Sonia!?


next week i think

----------


## emma

Thanks Crazygirl!

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

so how are you 2 crazygirl and emma

----------


## emma

I am fine but slightly bored, thank you! How are you?

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

really bored aswell but im fine

----------


## emma

Do the Press Office Spoilers come out today?

----------


## crazygirl

> so how are you 2 crazygirl and emma


im fine just bored dont want to go outside today because it is really cold

----------


## crazygirl

> Do the Press Office Spoilers come out today?


i hope so! they should do i think

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

> Do the Press Office Spoilers come out today?


dunno i dunno what day they come out at all!! sorry  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

> im fine just bored dont want to go outside today because it is really cold



i know its freezing ive got a cold already so i cant go out   :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## instinct

chrissie becomes the new janine of the square and she also has a thing with jake i hope sam gets her own bk also i love what andy has done to sam thats cool. and now theres an opening for dennis to return

----------


## emma

I love Andys will! Poor Sam! Lucky for Dennis and Pat, though!

----------


## instinct

does anyone think that they might do a den with andy bringing him bk from the dead cuz ee is a lil slow after he and den died

----------


## Cherryz

not unless one of those cars was a biiiiiig marshmallow. andy is roadkill dude.

----------


## instinct

ee needs some new ideas. i remember wen jk dalton was shot a train went past well the same happened with andy a train went past wen he fell. also when saskia died she was buried so was den

----------


## Rach33

I noticed that too about the train It was a bit too similar as 4 Den well he did say he didn't want to leave the Vic well he can't now can he

----------


## Treacle

I thought I'd stick this in here.

It proves that she didn't kill Den accidentally or on the spur of the moment, it goes to show that she is a real murderer. Where's she going to stick Kat I wonder? Realistically how could she kill Kat lol.

----------


## di marco

what is this actually going to happen?

----------


## Treacle

Yes - You're next Kat - Killer Chrissie's warning.

----------


## Bryan

> Yes - You're next Kat - Killer Chrissie's warning.


id love kat to be killed by chrissie, i hate the molfie wrecker

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think she would. Obviously I haven't seen the scenes yet, but I think it's just going to be a desperate threat.

----------


## Treacle

I'll kill you Kat! (Story in brief)

Lots of people have skeletons in the closet but Chrissie has got a dead husband in the cellar.
Chrissie suffers a hatrick of hammer blows as:

CRASH! - Kat confronts her and says she knows Den is dead and how it happened.
BANG! - Sam turns her back on her
WALLOP! - The patch of concrete over Den's corpse starts to break up.

Chrissie has been struggling to hold it together says TAO who plays her.

At the start of the week an angry Kat makes it plain to Chrissie that she knows what happened and vows she will pay for what she put Zoe through.

Chrissie hits back warning Kat not to mess with her. Chrissie reminds Kat what she is capable of reveals TAO.

It's clear what she means and Kat won't be put off easily.

Inititally Sam's worried about what Kat might do but Kat tells her there's nothing to worry about so then Sam washes her hands of Chrissie.

A powercut forces the Vic to close, Chrissie and Sharon have a heart to heart.

Sharon catches her heel in the broken concrete in the cellar and Chrissie is shocked to see a crack in it.

----------


## Bryan

> I'll kill you Kat! (Story in brief)
> 
> Lots of people have skeletons in the closet but Chrissie has got a dead husband in the cellar.
> Chrissie suffers a hatrick of hammer blows as:
> 
> CRASH! - Kat confronts her and says she knows Den is dead and how it happened.
> BANG! - Sam turns her back on her
> WALLOP! - The patch of concrete over Den's corpse starts to break up.
> 
> ...


oh it dont seem to be that big...its overshadcowed by loads of other stuff i doubt she really means it, just says it to get kat off her back

chrissie sint a murderer, well she is but she didnt intedn it to happen becuase she loved him

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

She would do anything though when pushed to the edge. She won't allow herself to be backed into a corner.

----------


## di marco

> I'll kill you Kat! (Story in brief)
> 
> Lots of people have skeletons in the closet but Chrissie has got a dead husband in the cellar.
> Chrissie suffers a hatrick of hammer blows as:
> 
> CRASH! - Kat confronts her and says she knows Den is dead and how it happened.
> BANG! - Sam turns her back on her
> WALLOP! - The patch of concrete over Den's corpse starts to break up.
> 
> ...


thanks for posting the story. was it in one of the tv mags or something?

----------


## Treacle

Yes, the one that came with todays Sun.

Can't believe the concrete is cracking!

----------


## di marco

> Yes, the one that came with todays Sun.


ill be able to read it properly then when i get it off my gran




> Can't believe the concrete is cracking!


they obviously didnt do a very good job with it then, hows longs it been there, only 4 months?!

----------


## Treacle

Here's the full version:

EASTENDERS 


Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri - BBC1

LOTS of people have skeletons in the closet, but Chrissie has got a dead husband in her cellar â and the man is still making her life a misery!

Now, the cracks in killer Chrissieâs wafer-thin composure threaten to burst wide open as she suffers a hat-trick of hammer blowsâ¦

CRASH! Kat confronts Chrissie, saying she knows how Den really died.

BANG! Sam turns her back on her.

WALLOP! The patch of concrete over Denâs corpse starts to break-up.

âChrissie has been struggling to hold it together ever since that terrible night,â says Tracy-Ann Oberman, who plays her. âI donât know how much more she can stand.â

At the start of the week, an angry Kat makes it plain to Chrissie that she knows what happened and vows she will pay for what she put Zoe through.

But Chrissie hits back, warning Kat not to mess with her. âChrissie reminds Kat what sheâs capable of,â says Tracy-Ann. âItâs clear what she means. She knows Kat wonât be put off easily.â

Eyewitness Sam is no help to Chrissie. Initially, Samâs worried about what Kat might do, but as Zoe forgave Sam after telling her the truth, Kat says she has nothing to worry about.

Sam then washes her hands of Chrissie, telling her she wants nothing more to do with her.

Later, when a power-cut forces the Vic to close, Chrissie and Sharon have a heart-to-heart.

Sharon, who thinks her father has run off with another woman, encourages Chrissie to start seeing Jake.

Next day, when Chrissie is out at lunch with Jake, Sharon brings up some beer from the cellar and catches her heel in the concrete concealing Denâs remains.

When a tipsy Chrissie brings Jake back to the Vic, she notices with horror that the concrete has a crack in it.

Jake kisses Chrissie passionately, but the fear and guilt get too much 
for her and she tells him to go.

 âChrissie feels as if the walls are closing in on her,â says Tracy-Ann. âDenâs still ruining her life from beyond the grave!â

----------


## di marco

thanks

----------


## Treacle

The concrete breaking is a good storyline, I wonder if she'll re-cement it?

----------


## di marco

> The concrete breaking is a good storyline, I wonder if she'll re-cement it?


she probably wont recement it as that would look a bit suspicious but she will probably try and do something with it

----------


## Treacle

> she probably wont recement it as that would look a bit suspicious but she will probably try and do something with it


Maybe it's the first sign that Den's really alive down there, he's been living off a pretzel and breathing through a crack in the concrete.

----------


## di marco

> Maybe it's the first sign that Den's really alive down there, he's been living off a pretzel and breathing through a crack in the concrete.


lol! that would be so freaky, one day den just breaks through from the concrete

----------


## Treacle

> lol! that would be so freaky, one day den just breaks through from the concrete


A big hole appears and in it we see Den's head so Chrissie puts one of the heavy metal barrels on top of it.

----------


## di marco

> A big hole appears and in it we see Den's head so Chrissie puts one of the heavy metal barrels on top of it.


lol! squashing him and covering up the hole in the process

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Maybe it's the first sign that Den's really alive down there, he's been living off a pretzel and breathing through a crack in the concrete.


 lol! he he he, i hope she doesn't kill kat. Kat rocks! If she dies Alfie and Mo will be together! No way is that gonna happen!! Kat, if she threatens to kill you, you threaten to kill her back. Lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> lol! squashing him and covering up the hole in the process


he he he  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> lol! he he he, i hope she doesn't kill kat. Kat rocks! If she dies Alfie and Mo will be together! No way is that gonna happen!! Kat, if she threatens to kill you, you threaten to kill her back. Lol!


yeh kat if chrissie tries to kill you, you just snap her neck like you told zoe you would!

----------


## squarelady

It doesn't prove anything. All it proves is Chrissie is scared, It's all mouth. Doesn't prove she meant to kill Den one little bit. All it proves is that she doesn't want to go to prison.

----------


## Treacle

Kat would eat her for breakfast but I can see Chrissie doing just about anything including this if she has to stay on top. She could just pick up something when Kat's backs turned out and clobber her one, drag the body into the pub and stick it under her bed for a while until she has a chance to dispose of it properly.

----------


## Treacle

> It doesn't prove anything. All it proves is Chrissie is scared, It's all mouth. Doesn't prove she meant to kill Den one little bit. All it proves is that she doesn't want to go to prison.


True but she's been so calculating recently that she could do just about anything.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> yeh kat if chrissie tries to kill you, you just snap her neck like you told zoe you would!


 lol  :Rotfl:

----------


## squarelady

> True but she's been so calculating recently that she could do just about anything.


Think back to what she was like when she first started...she's not a cold blooded murder.

----------


## Treacle

> Think back to what she was like when she first started...she's not a cold blooded murder.


She wasn't back then but they've changed her totally now Lex, she's their current villain in the eyes of the producers/writers now.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> she's their current villain in the eyes of the producers/writers now.


ohhh, i never saw it like that.........

----------


## Treacle

> ohhh, i never saw it like that.........


Well she is so they could just about to take her in any direction as long as they sustain the villainous. 

John Yorke loved the character of Janine and enjoyed producing work for her, when he came in he would have looked to have had the local villain/bitch and he would have saw Chrissie as the most likely candidate to go down this route with.

----------


## squarelady

> She wasn't back then but they've changed her totally now Lex, she's their current villain in the eyes of the producers/writers now.


Yer, fair enough but by doing the scenes with Jake they are still showing that she's falling apart at the same time. Surely people watching can see that it's just a front that she's putting on in front of other people. She's scared about going to prison and she's panciing now that Sharon's back. Like I said, she's shown remorse.

Den's death has changed her but not enough to turn her into a serial killer! Personally if she does kill Kat which I very much doubt it will ruin the character for me. The writers and producers are walking a very fine line as it is with her. At the moment I can still see the twinkle of the old Chrissie there, when that goes that'll be the moment I admit she's a 'villian'.

----------


## Treacle

> Yer, fair enough but by doing the scenes with Jake they are still showing that she's falling apart at the same time. Surely people watching can see that it's just a front that she's putting on in front of other people. She's scared about going to prison and she's panciing now that Sharon's back. Like I said, she's shown remorse.
> 
> Den's death has changed her but not enough to turn her into a serial killer! Personally if she does kill Kat which I very much doubt it will ruin the character for me. The writers and producers are walking a very fine line as it is with her. At the moment I can still see the twinkle of the old Chrissie there, when that goes that'll be the moment I admit she's a 'villian'.


She does have some redemption I suppose but it's fast slipping away when she behaves so calculating.

----------


## squarelady

> She does have some redemption I suppose but it's fast slipping away when she behaves so calculating.


I agree. I'm not looking forward to Jake going because at the moment he's her only support. She puts on all the brave front to Sharon and trying to be friends but she knows it's just a cover up for what would happen if Sharon ever found out.

----------


## Treacle

> I agree. I'm not looking forward to Jake going because at the moment he's her only support. She puts on all the brave front to Sharon and trying to be friends but she knows it's just a cover up for what would happen if Sharon ever found out.


Jake is the only one who makes her humane at the moment. With Sharon she's too busy covering up what she did and making sure she doesn't discover the truth about her dad.

----------


## squarelady

> Jake is the only one who makes her humane at the moment. With Sharon she's too busy covering up what she did and making sure she doesn'y discover the truth about her dad.


Exactly, she clinging on by a very thing thread so what happen's when Jake leaves?

----------


## littlemo

With Sharon working behind the bar I think it's only a matter of time before she finds out. We know Sharon catches her heel in the concrete while she's in the cellar and Chrissie's clearly worried about it. I could just imagine Sharon down there one day and look down and suddenly see Den's eye looking back at her, that would be really freaky, she'd scream! Dennis would run in and see her, she'd probably have her hand over her mouth sitting on the stairs, and would just point at where Den is, he'd looks and then Chrissie would comes in kissing Jake. Then it would all kick off! Just a little theory I have going. Actually Dennis would probably find out first!

----------


## di marco

> With Sharon working behind the bar I think it's only a matter of time before she finds out. We know Sharon catches her heel in the concrete while she's in the cellar and Chrissie's clearly worried about it. I could just imagine Sharon down there one day and look down and suddenly see Den's eye looking back at her, that would be really freaky, she'd scream! Dennis would run in and see her, she'd probably have her hand over her mouth sitting on the stairs, and would just point at where Den is, he'd looks and then Chrissie would comes in kissing Jake. Then it would all kick off! Just a little theory I have going. Actually Dennis would probably find out first!


that would be so freaky seeing dens eye down the hole!

----------


## Treacle

Maybe the drain problem resurfaces and the ground has to be dug up again?

----------


## Treacle

> Exactly, she clinging on by a very thing thread so what happen's when Jake leaves?


She won't be humane anymore.

----------


## squarelady

> She won't be humane anymore.


She's just going to fall apart!

----------


## Treacle

> She's just going to fall apart!


Hopefully she can keep it together. I hope they don't make her lose all redemption.

----------


## littlemo

> that would be so freaky seeing dens eye down the hole!


Yes I think it would be such a great way to find out! Dennis and Sharon are going to be doing all this investigating, but it would be much better for them to just see Den with their own eyes, it would really bring it home.  Sharon and Dennis's lives would never be the same again. Sharon loves the Vic, but after seeing that I wouldn't be able to go back in there, I suppose the writers will get her back in there though, because of the whole Watts-Mitchell feud.

Anyway I know that Leslie Grantham has left permanently but just seeing Sharon and Dennis's reactions to Den being dead in the cellar would be good enough to see.

----------


## Treacle

Sharon will be gutted because like the first time she'd had a row with him before he died and had never got a chance to make it up with him.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i bet she will be. I wonder if Dennis will be sad or Happy cause he never really like Den?

----------


## Treacle

I think he'll have some feelings on the matter but he won't be as upset as Sharon.

----------


## di marco

> yeah i bet she will be. I wonder if Dennis will be sad or Happy cause he never really like Den?


i dont think he will be upset as such but i dont think he will be happy either

----------


## di marco

> I think he'll have some feelings on the matter but he won't be as upset as Sharon.


i agree, sharon will be really upset

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that is what i thought

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I doubt that Chrissie would actually try to kill Kat - are you sure its not just a figure of speech!?! I still believe that she is not a cold blooded killer!! I think that Dennis might sympathise with Chrissie if the truth comes out, because she will say she did it in self defence. This is similar to the reason why Dennis killed Dalton!

----------


## Treacle

True, Dennis and Chrissie could have that understanding. I don't know if pushed to the brink Chrissie might slaughter Kat with a butchers knife and put her in a big tank of vinegar in the Queen Vic loft. Well we've already had the cellar grave so might as well be original  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> I think that Dennis might sympathise with Chrissie if the truth comes out, because she will say she did it in self defence. This is similar to the reason why Dennis killed Dalton!


i think he will sympathise with her too, especially has he never really liked den. however, he will have to be careful as sharon will not like chrissie for what shes done and so dennis cant be seen to be taking chrissies side

----------


## Treacle

Still she did kill his father so I doubt he'll be over the moon about it regardless of whether he liked him or not.

----------


## di marco

> True, Dennis and Chrissie could have that understanding. I don't know if pushed to the brink Chrissie might slaughter Kat with a butchers knife and put her in a big tank of vinegar in the Queen Vic loft. Well we've already had the cellar grave so might as well be original


lol!
(this is my 3000th post yay!!!   :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Treacle

> lol!
> (this is my 3000th post yay!!!   )


Congratulations  :Big Grin: 

Anyways dramatic scenes would include close ups of bubbling vinegar and an hand preserved in it.

----------


## di marco

> Congratulations


thanks   :Smile:  




> Anyways dramatic scenes would include close ups of bubbling vinegar and an hand preserved in it.


haha youre making me laugh now!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> thanks   
> 
> 
> 
> haha youre making me laugh now!


She could kill anyone that crossed her path. I can just see her buying the whole of the Minute Marts vinegar and having Charlie and Big Mo and Kat all pickled up in big tanks.

----------


## di marco

> She could kill anyone that crossed her path. I can just see her buying the whole of the Minute Marts vinegar and having Charlie and Big Mo and Kat all pickled up in big tanks.


hehe!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> hehe!


They could do a Richard Hillman thing. Killer Chrissie strikes again!

----------


## di marco

> They could do a Richard Hillman thing. Killer Chrissie strikes again!


she would run out of places to hide them though in the end

----------


## Treacle

> she would run out of places to hide them though in the end


It's a big pub.

----------


## littlemo

> I think that Dennis might sympathise with Chrissie if the truth comes out, because she will say she did it in self defence. This is similar to the reason why Dennis killed Dalton!


I agree, he'll be shocked at first, but once he's come round to the idea and heard Chrissie's side of the story, he will probably empathise with her. But they are two quite different situations, Dennis killed Dalton in cold blood with a gun and Chrissie killed Den in (arguably) self defence. Dennis was in serious danger of his life before he killed Dalton, but I don't think Chrissie was, there were 4 people in that room. Zoe, Sam and Chrissie could have easily fought Den off without killing him. And with Chrissie claiming it was self defence, it's going to pose the question why she didn't phone the police after it had happened. 

Sharon is going to be devestated, and of course she told Den she was an orphan before he died, that is going to haunt her. And finding out that the night she was in Walford was the night he was killed. Sharon turning her back on him spurred him on to be violent towards and Chrissie and in turn contributed to his killing. Obviously it wasn't Sharon's fault but it may be how she'll see it. Dennis will probably put on an act that he doesn't care when he finds out Den has been murdered, but will shed some tears. I can see them both crying in each other's arms on one point, that will be an emotional episode to watch!

----------


## Treacle

Dennis must care when he hears the news if only for a second.

----------


## squarelady

> Dennis must care when he hears the news if only for a second.


Yer, he probably will for a second wonder what it would have been like to have a  father that loved and cared for him and have the father he really wanted. I honestly think if it hadn't been Chrissie the next person in line to knock his head of was Dennis!

----------


## Treacle

> Yer, he probably will for a second wonder what it would have been like to have a  father that loved and cared for him and have the father he really wanted. I honestly think if it hadn't been Chrissie the next person in line to knock his head of was Dennis!


I doubt Dennis would have killed his own father though especially not with the deep feelings he has towards Sharon.

----------


## littlemo

> I doubt Dennis would have killed his own father though especially not with the deep feelings he has towards Sharon.


I agree. Dennis wouldn't kill Den, he killed Dalton because of what he had done to his father, and despite everything Den is still his dad. I don't think he would allow himself to be wound up by him anymore, he's got Sharon and he knows it. But that's not to say he wouldn't have sympathy for Chrissie when he finds out the truth.

----------


## Treacle

I can't see Dennis killing him though on behalf of his sister. Sharon would be gutted. 
Dennis does have an heart too.

----------


## littlemo

> I can't see Dennis killing him though on behalf of his sister. Sharon would be gutted. 
> Dennis does have an heart too.


When you say 'sister' are you talking about Sharon? The murder has already taken place now, but no I would never see Dennis kill his father. Sharon's angry at her dad, but she would be distraught to find out about his death. And I agree that Dennis does has a heart, he's a very emotional man when he lets everything go. He told Den that he hated him but I think he's got to have some feeling still there.

----------


## squarelady

> I doubt Dennis would have killed his own father though especially not with the deep feelings he has towards Sharon.


Everyone snaps and lets face it....he has twice before. I'm just saying as a possibility not a dead cert it would have happened.

----------


## Treacle

I can't see it happening though. Congrats Lex on winning Tetris.

----------


## squarelady

> I can't see it happening though. Congrats Lex on winning Tetris.


Thanks babes...I think there is moments when Dennis could have been capable of doing it though.

----------


## Treacle

If Den pushed him far enough but I still don't think Dennis is a murderer. He only killed Dalton because it was either Dalton or him.

----------


## Rach33

Missing it all here I don't think Dennis would have killed his dad but I agree he's capable as for Chrissie killing again I don't think she will with Den she never meant to do it but I agree she's the new villian of the Square and I like it, she's fab with Jake she shows her vunerable side but with Sharon, Sam and Kat she's showing her calculating sidebut she is starting to get desperate I think she's starting to panic and is seriously heading for a serious meltdown

----------


## Treacle

She's yet to suffer many blows I've heard. The latest in a long line will see Dirty Den's hand raise from the grave and grab hold of her ankle whilst she changes a barrel in the cellar  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> She's yet to suffer many blows I've heard. The latest in a long line will see Dirty Den's hand raise from the grave and grab hold of her ankle whilst she changes a barrel in the cellar


hehe lol!

----------


## eastenders mad

really that will be good then maybe DEn will come back being all nice nice. But behind close dooors he will make Chrisse pay joke lol

----------


## Treacle

Maybe Den could kill her and preserve her body in a barrel of salt.

----------


## true.moon

in also saw this articale in a paper seems a good storyline 
going to be really exciting

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Maybe Den could kill her and preserve her body in a barrel of salt.


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> in also saw this articale in a paper seems a good storyline 
> going to be really exciting


Only if Kat gets the best of Chrissie. Kat is an established EastEnders character and one of the most loved, she must destroy Chrissie Watts!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah she will destroy Chrisse but she wouldn't go to the police cause of Zoe being involved

----------


## Treacle

I hope Chrissie flees Walford on a moped when she leaves next year. Would hate to see her be arrested but I think next year is the year she should go depending on where this Den storyline is up to.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I hope Chrissie flees Walford on a moped when she leaves next year. Would hate to see her be arrested but I think next year is the year she should go depending on where this Den storyline is up to.


On a moped?   :Rotfl:  Can't really imagine Chrissie on a moped with her heels. And imagine what it would do to her hair!!

----------


## Jade

Cant wait for the senes between Chrissie and Kat, two of the best actresses in EE, and both fiesty.  Loved it when Kat said to Chrissie "you'll keep", should be a good week for EE next week

----------


## Bryan

> Cant wait for the senes between Chrissie and Kat, two of the best actresses in EE, and both fiesty.  Loved it when Kat said to Chrissie "you'll keep", should be a good week for EE next week


unlike kat who is rapidly going off...she will soon be too sour for alfie to even want to go near

bondboffin

----------


## [email protected]

thanks for posting this story lol. i dont want chrissie to kill kat thou i love kat lol

----------


## Treacle

> Cant wait for the senes between Chrissie and Kat, two of the best actresses in EE, and both fiesty.  Loved it when Kat said to Chrissie "you'll keep", should be a good week for EE next week


It's been much better now for ages Jade, it's not about winning the highest audience, it's quality and EE is on top right now!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah ur right there. I think Chrisse and kat should be friends it will be great to have 2 fighting woman in walford.

----------


## Treacle

> yeah ur right there. I think Chrisse and kat should be friends it will be great to have 2 fighting woman in walford.


If they're friends, why would they be fighting?

----------


## Jade

> If they're friends, why would they be fighting?


Yea Kat hates Chrissie at the mo!!!

----------


## Bryan

> If they're friends, why would they be fighting?


exactly what i thought

but i think she meant that oif they were friends noone would die... meaning mboth "fighting females" could live on in walford

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> exactly what i thought
> 
> but i think she meant that oif they were friends noone would die... meaning mboth "fighting females" could live on in walford
> 
> bondboffin


But who are they going to fight?

----------


## Bryan

> But who are they going to fight?


chrissie: the mitchells and shannis

kat: little mo/alfie and the met

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that sounds really good.

----------


## Treacle

Kat has no REAL reason to fight Shannis anymore though.

----------


## Bryan

> Kat has no REAL reason to fight Shannis anymore though.


i never said she would it was chrissie that would fight shannis

but syaing that sharon and kat obviosuly have some trouble brewing and sooner or later it will result in a violent catfight

jessie said she wanted to be involved in the shannis stuff...so i reckon they may slowly be introducing a sharon and kat feud that could result in dennis with kat or something i donno yet but something is definatrly being built up between sharon and kat

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

They only had a problem with eachother when Kat thought Dennis had run off and left Zoe pregnant with his baby hence causing her to miscarriage but now Kat knows the truth I can see her having more of an issue with Chrissie than Sharon or Dennis.

----------


## Bryan

> They only had a problem with eachother when Kat thought Dennis had run off and left Zoe pregnant with his baby hence causing her to miscarriage but now Kat knows the truth I can see her having more of an issue with Chrissie than Sharon or Dennis.


yes but there is now some little thing with sharon...the pair are just very differentr and i can see the pair rubbing each other up the wrong way... all you need is a silly little incident to start something major... the tracy and karen fiasco....

sharon still wa sthe reason why dennis left zoe and so the events followed becuase of her

chrissie is kat's main objective now but over time i can see sharon recieving a beating from kat or vice versa hopefully!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> yes but there is now some little thing with sharon...the pair are just very differentr and i can see the pair rubbing each other up the wrong way... all you need is a silly little incident to start something major... the tracy and karen fiasco....
> 
> sharon still wa sthe reason why dennis left zoe and so the events followed becuase of her
> 
> chrissie is kat's main objective now but over time i can see sharon recieving a beating from kat or vice versa hopefully!!!
> 
> bondboffin


I suppose but the pair always got on before this. They went to Lynne's famous hen-night together and had a laugh.

----------


## Jade

Also cause Sharon is moving back to the Vic, she will see Kat and Chrissie being at each others throats and not know why, so Sharon will prob side with Chrissie.

----------


## Treacle

> Also cause Sharon is moving back to the Vic, she will see Kat and Chrissie being at each others throats and not know why, so Sharon will prob side with Chrissie.


Kat will give them all a pasting. The only women in Walford who Kat couldn't have is Jane.

----------


## true.moon

why not?

----------


## Treacle

> why not?


Jane Collins is a fiesty bird.

----------


## Bryan

> why not?


becuase there is something ian doesnt know about jane... she is a bloke! *drumbeat*

no only joking, she seems to be a fiesty woman

bondboffin

----------


## true.moon

omg 
i thought you were being serious
lol
how dumb am i

----------


## Bryan

> omg 
> i thought you were being serious
> lol
> how dumb am i


its about time that eastenders had a transexual

bondboffin

----------


## true.moon

that would be funny

----------


## Treacle

Well I don't think any of the other big soaps have one at the moment.

----------


## true.moon

might be pauline

----------


## Treacle

> might be pauline


Pauline can't be a transexual, she's had children!!!

----------


## Jade

She's had kids though!!!

Jane is a possibility!!

----------


## Treacle

> She's had kids though!!!
> 
> Jane is a possibility!!


Didn't Jane say she want kids though at one stage and she went through a phase of looking at pics of kids (Freddie's christening pic)?

----------


## true.moon

yeah the hair isnt doing her a ny good either

----------


## Bryan

> Well I don't think any of the other big soaps have one at the moment.


coronation street...saying that it isnt big becuase its boring and goiung downhill

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

It's no worse than Pauline's. I like Jane actually but preferred her when she was more than a match for Ian, she's rather quiet now.

----------


## Bryan

> Didn't Jane say she want kids though at one stage and she went through a phase of looking at pics of kids (Freddie's christening pic)?


wanting isnt the same as having

she has a manly voice and height i can see this happening now lol!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Jade

> Didn't Jane say she want kids though at one stage and she went through a phase of looking at pics of kids (Freddie's christening pic)?


I think so, but dont think she voiced it.  Ians got enough though!!!

----------


## true.moon

yeah she needs a storyline
this transexual might be a good one

----------


## Treacle

> coronation street...saying that it isnt big becuase its boring and goiung downhill
> 
> bondboffin


Hayley? You really expect me to believe she's a transexual?
I used to hang out on the "Gay scene" when I went out to clubs because that's where you can get the most entertainment and I have met many transexuals. Both male to female and female to male and I know for a fact that it is NOT being realistically portrayed in Coronation Street. There's hardly any references to it anymore for a start...It's just utter nonsense and I know it's insulted some of the friends I met over the years who have found themselves in that situation.

----------


## Jade

This thread is titled "Chrissie threatening to kill Kat" no were onto Jane being a bloke!!!! subject change or what!!!!!!

----------


## Treacle

LOL jude this is how rumours start babe  :Big Grin:  Classic!

----------


## Treacle

I always wondered how things like absurd rumours (never mentioned before) get going and now I know.

----------


## di marco

> This thread is titled "Chrissie threatening to kill Kat" no were onto Jane being a bloke!!!! subject change or what!!!!!!


weve been doing that a lot recently, yesterday we changed an ee spoiler thread into a general discussion on hollyoaks!

----------


## Bryan

> This thread is titled "Chrissie threatening to kill Kat" no were onto Jane being a bloke!!!! subject change or what!!!!!!


  :Ponder:  saying that where could be discuss jane collins being a tranny?    :Rotfl:  

fair enough going offtopic

back to chrissie threating to kill kat...

bondboffin

----------


## Jade

I think EE should get Nadia in!! Maybe Zoe could bring her back for Ibiza for a flying visit and she stays?? Rumour Alert!!

Bet someone puts this on another website!!!!

----------


## Treacle

I think it's hard not to go offtopic sometimes. It's a bad habit.

----------


## di marco

> I always wondered how things like absurd rumours (never mentioned before) get going and now I know.


yeh we will get people starting threads now saying janes going to turn into a bloke or jane used to be a bloke. people on other forums will write it and say they found it on another forum!

----------


## Treacle

> I think EE should get Nadia in!! Maybe Zoe could bring her back for Ibiza for a flying visit and she stays?? Rumour Alert!!
> 
> Bet someone puts this on another website!!!!


Nadia said she'd a love a role in EastEnders. There was a rumour about her being the new Brazilian Dingle in Emmerdale though.

----------


## Treacle

> yeh we will get people starting threads now saying janes going to turn into a bloke or jane used to be a bloke. people on other forums will write it and say they found it on another forum!


It does happen   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> I think it's hard not to go offtopic sometimes. It's a bad habit.


it is hard, someone mentions something and then you forget what youre actually meant to be discussing!

----------


## di marco

> It does happen


thats what im saying, and it will be our fault lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

People must get confused though.

----------


## Treacle

> thats what im saying, and it will be our fault lol!


Well atleast we set off something original.

----------


## di marco

> I think EE should get Nadia in!! Maybe Zoe could bring her back for Ibiza for a flying visit and she stays?? Rumour Alert!!
> 
> Bet someone puts this on another website!!!!


hehe that would be good nadia in ee!

----------


## di marco

> Well atleast we set off something original.


precisely, not the same old rubbish

----------


## Treacle

No she was wooden in Hollyoaks. Let's have someone who can act and speak. Warren Baldwin can't do either and he's enough for now.

----------


## Bryan

imagine us lot in a storyline meeting....

nadia almada, transexuals, atoms bombs and dot taking nicotnie patches!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> precisely, not the same old rubbish


Exactly it wasn't predictable.

----------


## Treacle

> imagine us lot in a storyline meeting....
> 
> nadia almada, transexuals, atoms bombs and dot taking nicotnie patches!!!!
> 
> bondboffin


Don't even go there lol. Dot cannot give up smoking.

----------


## true.moon

nadia lol

----------


## di marco

> No she was wooden in Hollyoaks. Let's have someone who can act and speak. Warren Baldwin can't do either and he's enough for now.


it would be funny though, but not as a main cast member, just for a few epis

----------


## true.moon

imagine pauline giving up moaning
heaven

----------


## di marco

> Don't even go there lol. Dot cannot give up smoking.


no dot cant give up smoking, ee wouldnt be the same!

----------


## Bryan

> Don't even go there lol. Dot cannot give up smoking.


isnt it about time she gets lung cancer...common where is the realism???

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> imagine pauline giving up moaning
> heaven


hehe lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## true.moon

yeah she smokes so many a day!!

----------


## di marco

no wonder ive managed to do so many posts, when i go off topic like this lol!

----------


## Jade

> isnt it about time she gets lung cancer...common where is the realism???
> 
> bondboffin


Thats a bit harsh, she already had kidney cancer and give birth to Nick Cotton!!!

----------


## di marco

we stopped talking about jane and instead of going back on topic, we started talking about something else!

----------


## true.moon

yea but she smokes so many any a person that did that in the real world of her age may be dead by now

----------


## Jade

Not necessairly, not all people who smoke get lung cancer, lots do not all.

Does the actress smoke in real life?

----------


## true.moon

yes but not as many i think

----------


## Jade

She must smoke more!!Maybe if the actress decides to give up, they will make dot?

----------


## true.moon

yeah but the show wouldnt be the same the thing you occosiate dot woth is her fags
lol :Lol:

----------


## di marco

i might be wrong but i thought the reason dot smoked a lot was cos june brown smoked a lot?

----------


## true.moon

probs

----------


## true.moon

and she couldnt live without them whilst she was filming

----------


## Bryan

> i might be wrong but i thought the reason dot smoked a lot was cos june brown smoked a lot?


would have to be because actors woulkdnt smoke if they didnt smoke in real life if you know what i mean

bondboffin

----------


## true.moon

if anyone smokes on here i am sorry if i affend you but i think it is a terrible habbit
it is horrible why would anyone start doing that anyway

----------


## Treacle

In the EE revealed she said she loves a good fag and she sticks a label over her ciggies saying June Brown she said it'll kill you to look at it (the smoking kills warning).

----------


## true.moon

why doesnt she pay attention to it

----------


## di marco

> if anyone smokes on here i am sorry if i affend you but i think it is a terrible habbit
> it is horrible why would anyone start doing that anyway


i think smoking a disgusting habit too (no offence), i cant see why people willingly want to slowly kill themselves? but people start for a variety of different reasons..............

----------


## true.moon

yeah we did the reasons in life skills the main one was to look cool
if my mates said do you wana fag i would walk about
who would eb stupid enough to chuck their life away
especailly june who has a good acting carrer

----------


## Treacle

It's an addiction. I beg to differ though because I smoke but only rarely and don't desperately need to. I used to do it to be social though. I loved a good pint and a fag with my friends.

----------


## true.moon

YOUR PREGNANT!!
and you still smoke!!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Can't See Her Really Killing Kat!!!!!
I Mean It Would Be Pretty Hard To Kill Kat LOL,And Would Chrissie Kill Again?????
And What Would She Do With Her,Put Her Next To Den?????


Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## true.moon

true but she did manage to kill den who ever thought she could do that(well we all know she was gona)

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> true but she did manage to kill den who ever thought she could do that(well we all know she was gona)


Yeah,But With A Little Help Of Zoe Slater!!!!!

----------


## true.moon

true

----------


## Treacle

> YOUR PREGNANT!!
> and you still smoke!!


I didn't say that I did but as we're on the subject, yes I do! It never did my other children any harm. It's not like I'm a big smoker. Only light a fag up once every 3 days have a drag and stump it out. It's me nerves you see. Shot to pieces.

----------


## true.moon

ok then
how old are you

----------


## Treacle

> ok then
> how old are you


It's rude to ask a lady her age   :Stick Out Tongue: ...............

Good job I'm not a lady then. I think my age is in my profile.

----------


## true.moon

i didnt know it was rude!!

----------


## true.moon

sorry then

----------


## Treacle

That's ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

> true but she did manage to kill den who ever thought she could do that(well we all know she was gona)


Den's death was slighty different than planning and executing a cold blooded murder somehow! She's not a serial killer!

----------


## Treacle

> Den's death was slighty different than planning and executing a cold blooded murder somehow! She's not a serial killer!


The plan was never there to kill Den I agree but she still did it.

----------


## squarelady

> The plan was never there to kill Den I agree but she still did it.


Still in self defence...I'm sticking by her it wasn't deliberate she was frightened. I don't think the same situation could ever happen with anyone else. I'm scared of Den and I never married him! Poor woman!

----------


## Treacle

> Still in self defence...I'm sticking by her it wasn't deliberate she was frightened. I don't think the same situation could ever happen with anyone else. I'm scared of Den and I never married him! Poor woman!


But she's got a reason to be frightened of Kat, will she do the same thing? Let's face it at some time in our lives we've felt frightened but we've never went and killed someone.

----------


## Alisha

She killed Den but I don't see it as a cold blooded murder but I donât see it as self-defence either. Her overall intentions were to destroy him, not kill him. When she did finish him, she acted more on instinct than anything else. He grabbed her leg and her instinctive reaction was to grab anything to get him off her. The dog was the nearest thing to her so- bang - dead! It happened so quickly and I do believe that at that point Chrissie was in a state of shock and panic. She certainly wasn't thinking straight and just lashed out. It was only afterwards that she realised the repercussions of her actions. The events after his death though (e.g. burying his body) was cold blood but I don't think the act itself was. About Kat, I donât think Chrissie wants to kill her. She just wants her to keep quite but I doubt she would kill her to shut her up. Its just threats. Chrissie has to maintain survival and she does it by putting up a front and acting manipulative and bitchy if must, but I donât see her as evil or a murderess.

----------


## Jade

Trouble is, Zoe delt the first blow, then there was time for Chrissie to collect her thoughts before she clobbered him again, Chrissie could have just run away.  I dont think it was pre-meditated but dont think it was self defence either

----------


## Alisha

> Trouble is, Zoe delt the first blow, then there was time for Chrissie to collect her thoughts before she clobbered him again, Chrissie could have just run away.


I don't think that she could collect her thoughts in that instant. She was walking past his body, thought he was dead, he grabs her leg, she falls to the floor and she just wants him off her so she hits him with nearest thing she finds. It could have been Den's coat and she would have used that, lol! At that point she paniced and acted on instinct. She never had time to think about it.

----------


## squarelady

> But she's got a reason to be frightened of Kat, will she do the same thign? Let's face it at some time in our lives we've felt frightened but we've never went and killed someone.


No exactly, but she doesn't lash out at Kat with a doorstop. She tries to scare Kat because when Chrissie scared herself the brave front goes up and all she can think to do is turn the tables and frighten the other person. She doesn't panic and apologize she panics and threatens people. Sam, Zoe and Kat.

Yes, she set out to destroy Den for all he's done to her but she didn't mean to kill him. She wanted him to lose everything. To feel what it was like to be her after her husnamd had just cheated on her and got another woman pregnant. She didn't want to kill him, she loved him to the very last breath and she still does now. Her way to keep Den was to get rid of the one thing that Den obsessed over. Sharon. She'd known Den for all of six years and she'd never seen how protective her was over Sharon. Not to the full extent like he did when Sharon was younger so she had no idea that Den would react in such a way. He tried to kill her...he was smashing her head into a fruit machine. I don't care what people say. Den is taller and obviously stronger than Chrissie. Yes, when she was left alone she did make a comment which seemed like she was happy he was dead but her initial shock showed this wasn't at all what she wanted. With him dead she thought the pain would be over and after just having her head smashed in I'm not surprised she was happy he was dead. 

So if a man who treated you that badly for six years and then attacked you with such violence was lying on the floor and then grabbed your leg would you really just politely ask him to let go? Because in that position I defintely wouldn't! It's a split second not a reasoned decision. She thought no one else was near her that could help her so what would of happened if he had got hold of her? Strangled her to death or smashed her head in like he was trying to before. In that situation you can't blame someone for lashing out.

She never meant to kill Den and you can see looking back on it now that she would rather the tables turned. When Zoe said I saved you her words were _'I never asked you too'_. She's paying for it now. You really think she'd deliberately kill someone and put herself through this all over again?

----------


## Treacle

She did do an evil thing though in pretending Zoe's blow had killed Den.

----------


## squarelady

> She did do an evil thing though in pretending Zoe's blow had killed Den.


Yer, she did. But she was scared. When Chrissie's scared she won't back herself into a corner she'll back other people into a corner. She used to be strong and independant and all she's trying to do now is to cling on to the last strength and independance she has left by fighting for herself. Ultimately they were all out for themselves on the night he died so it's not about to change now.

----------


## Treacle

A normal person would crack under the pressure though.

----------


## squarelady

> A normal person would crack under the pressure though.


Yer, and she is! Look at Tuesday, she was a wreck. She's jumping when anyone comes through the door. She won't let anyone within three foot of the cellar and when anyone mentions Den she looks shocked out of her skin. She's not going to show that to other people though is she. The only one she's opened up to is Jake.

----------


## Treacle

Not really, she's being far too cool about it.

----------


## Alisha

> She did do an evil thing though in pretending Zoe's blow had killed Den.


I don't think it was evil thing. I genuinely believe that her intentions weren't to pin the blame on her but to cover all their backs. Do you remember when Zoe hit him first and they all though that he was dead- Chrissie could have went on at Zoe and gone straight to the police with it but she didn't. She was prepared to help her dispose the body to save her skin as well as everyone elseâs. Her reasons for lying was to benefit everyone. I'll agree that it was not right and Zoe did not deserve it but she was not punishing Zoe. Look how strong Chrissie is and look how weak Zoe is. If Zoe knew, she would go straight to the cops with it and Chrissie knew this. The mistake that Chrissie made was not going to the police straight away. It would have saved them all this but once they all buried the body (which was under a state of panic) there was no going back for any of them. So if she told Zoe later down the line, Zoe would have cracked and fessed up. She doesn't have the mental stability like some. I donât think Chrissie got off on her suffering. There were signs of guilty conscience but thatâs Chrissie all over. She puts up a front but underneath she is quite vulnerable in her ways.

----------


## squarelady

> I don't think it was evil thing. I genuinely believe that her intentions weren't to pin the blame on her but to cover all their backs. Do you remember when Zoe hit him first and they all though that he was dead- Chrissie could have went on at Zoe and gone straight to the police with it but she didn't. She was prepared to help her dispose the body to save her skin as well as everyone elseâs. Her reasons for lying was to benefit everyone.


Good point Alisha! And just to highlight the fact that she was in fact prepared to help Zoe _before_ she hit Den. Before she was even responsible for his death.

----------


## Alisha

> Not really, she's being far too cool about it.


Thats Chrissie way of coping though. She makes out that she's a hard faced madam. She puts on a face to show who is boss and its her way of surviving but that doesn't mean that she isn't suffering, even though we don't see it as much. It's pretty much behind closed door and it depends who she is interacting with too.

----------


## littlemo

> Trouble is, Zoe delt the first blow, then there was time for Chrissie to collect her thoughts before she clobbered him again, Chrissie could have just run away.  I dont think it was pre-meditated but dont think it was self defence either


It's difficult to say either way. If Chrissie hadn't of interfered in Sharon and Den's relationship, Den would never have got violent with her, and would still be alive now. It was a really bad move on Chrissie's part. But I don't believe there was any excuse for Den's violence. 

Chrissie was trying to protect herself the night she hit him with the doorstop, but I don't know what Den could have done to her, realistically in that state. Den had only just regained consciousness, he grabbed her leg, that's all. I think it would be difficult to prove in court that Den was trying to kill her. I don't think it will end up in court, well not soon anyway but it would be an interesting case if it did.

----------


## Jade

Yea true, If it did go to court it will be a really intresting case.  What will let Chrisse down would be the fact that she/they burried the body.  She would be portrayed in court as  really hard faced and deviouse women with no feelings, which is not the case.

----------


## Treacle

I still think Chrissie was evil to put Zoe through what she did. Whether there was logical reasons or not Alisha it still doesn't excuse the fact she made another human being feel they were a murderer. They all did something wrong that night but Chrissie did the deed and should have accepted that from the beginning rather than putting Zoe through months of hell.

----------


## Jade

> I still think Chrissie was evil to put Zoe through what she did. Whether there was logical reasons or not Alisha it still doesn't excuse the fact she made another human being feel they were a murderer. They all did something wrong that night but Chrissie did the deed and should have accepted that from the beginning rather than putting Zoe through months of hell.


Yea I agree with that WQ.

Chrissie will get her comuppance from Kat though

----------


## squarelady

> It's difficult to say either way. If Chrissie hadn't of interfered in Sharon and Den's relationship, Den would never have got violent with her, and would still be alive now. It was a really bad move on Chrissie's part. But I don't believe there was any excuse for Den's violence.


How was she to know he would react like that? She had no idea just how protective he was over Sharon. She'd only known Den for six years and only known about Sharon for 1 year.




> Chrissie was trying to protect herself the night she hit him with the doorstop, but I don't know what Den could have done to her, realistically in that state. Den had only just regained consciousness, he grabbed her leg, that's all. I think it would be difficult to prove in court that Den was trying to kill her.


So you're saying in that position you would have a reasoned think about things. 'Oh, he can't kill me. He's just regained consciousness, it's not medically possible so I'll shake him off pour him a drink and we'll talk about this after he's just attempted to smash my face in'. I wouldn't!

----------


## squarelady

> I still think Chrissie was evil to put Zoe through what she did. Whether there was logical reasons or not Alisha it still doesn't excuse the fact she made another human being feel they were a murderer. They all did something wrong that night but Chrissie did the deed and should have accepted that from the beginning rather than putting Zoe through months of hell.


She's accepted she was the killer herself, she just didn't want anyway else to know. She hasn't been kidding herself for the past couple of months. She knows what she's done and she's paying for it. She has been from the start. Maybe part of her wanted Zoe to suffer for what she'd put her through. The mess wouldn't be nearly this big if it wasn't for Zoe's phantom baby. 

Ultimately the other two can walk away from the situation but she can't. She can't ever walk away from this easily.

 Look at Johnny Allen and look at Chrissie. Look at the way they reacted and you'll see the difference between a cold blooded murderer and a distraught woman. And I'm not refering to Johnny as a distraught woman!

----------


## Treacle

No she's not paying for it anymore because Sam's no longer getting any money from the pub. I know what you meant though but Chrissie is just acting too hard faced to be a murderer which she is.
She should have let Zoe know.

----------


## Treacle

> She's accepted she was the killer herself, she just didn't want anyway else to know. She hasn't been kidding herself for the past couple of months. She knows what she's done and she's paying for it. She has been from the start. Maybe part of her wanted Zoe to suffer for what she'd put her through. The mess wouldn't be nearly this big if it wasn't for Zoe's phantom baby. 
> 
> Ultimately the other two can walk away from the situation but she can't. She can't ever walk away from this easily.
> 
>  Look at Johnny Allen and look at Chrissie. Look at the way they reacted and you'll see the difference between a cold blooded murderer and a distraught woman. And I'm not refering to Johnny as a distraught woman!


The mess would never have started if Dennis didn't want to go off with his sister  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

> No she's not paying for it anymore because Sam's no longer getting any money from the pub.


What's that got to do with whether she's paying for it. Forget the money...I mean emotionally. What she's going through emotionally. Not how much money Sam is getting in. Zoe said she'd been given a sentence for her involvement and so is Chrissie.

----------


## squarelady

> The mess would never have started if Dennis didn't want to go off with his sister


I disagree. Den had been cheating on Chrissie for a long time before that.

----------


## Jade

> The mess would never have started if Dennis didn't want to go off with his sister


Well it would have been prosponed till Sharon met another bloke!!! it would be avoided it Sharon were to stay celibate for the rest of her life!!

----------


## Treacle

> I disagree. Den had been cheating on Chrissie for a long time before that.


Only with Kate which she found out about and forgave him for. It was the whole Dennis and Zoe thing that set off this little corker.

----------


## squarelady

> Only with Kate which she found out about and forgave him for. It was the whole Dennis and Zoe thing that set off this little corker.


And numerous times in Spain with different woman. This wasn't the first time Chrissie had kicked off about Den's extra marital activities. She attacked a woman in Spain before they even got to Walford.

----------


## littlemo

> Yea true, If it did go to court it will be a really intresting case.  What will let Chrisse down would be the fact that she/they burried the body.  She would be portrayed in court as  really hard faced and deviouse women with no feelings, which is not the case.


Yes I really hope this court case happens at some point, it would be great! I think the fact that Chrissie helped bury Den will be difficult for Sharon to comprehend too. If she had killed him in self defence, why didn't she go to the police after it had happened? why did she bury him under the Vic? and why did she pretend for 3 months (or however long it takes for Sharon to find out) that he had gone off with another women? then there's all the times Chrissie has played on that fact since. Staging rows in the bar with Den etc. it's not the way a remorseful woman would behave. So the courts would say and Sharon probably. 

I'm not sure how I feel about it. I do think Chrissie has some feelings but if it was really tearing her apart inside, I wouldn't stay in Walford would you?! Especially in a place where my murdered dead husband is buried.

----------


## Jade

Dont really understand why she stayed, one affair is forgivable but numerous!!.

I know she loved him intensly but theirs a line somewhere

----------


## Treacle

Sharon, Dennis and Zoe aren't innocent. Neither is Chrissie in starting this. Sam wasn't involved in the whole affairs/love thing in getting it all started though.

----------


## Jade

> I'm not sure how I feel about it. I do think Chrissie has some feelings but if it was really tearing her apart inside, I wouldn't stay in Walford would you?! Especially in a place where my murdered dead husband is buried.


I think Chrisie has to stay to get some control over the situation.  If someone discovers the body, Chrissie needs to be there.

----------


## Princess

> Dont really understand why she stayed, one affair is forgivable but numerous!!.
> 
> I know she loved him intensly but theirs a line somewhere


I agree. If I was Chrissie I would have split with Den years ago.

----------


## squarelady

> why didn't she go to the police after it had happened?


Because she was trying to protect all three of them. She was prepared to cover for Zoe before she even touched Den.




> why did she bury him under the Vic?


Without a car or mode of transport where else was she meant to take the body?




> why did she pretend for 3 months (or however long it takes for Sharon to find out) that he had gone off with another women?


Because she's trying to cover their backs. It's not just pressure from herself she's got..she's covering for two other woman at the same time too.




> It's not the way a remorseful woman would behave. So the courts would say and Sharon probably.


Does this look like a woman who planned to murder her husband? Who has no remorse for her actions?





> I wouldn't stay in Walford would you?! Especially in a place where my murdered dead husband is buried.


She's tied to the Vic now. It's her insurance to stay in Walford because she can't leave him behind. She can't just pack up and go because as soon as she's gone if they find the body that's it. Games up and she's, Sam and Zoe are in prison.

----------


## squarelady

> Dont really understand why she stayed, one affair is forgivable but numerous!!.
> 
> I know she loved him intensly but theirs a line somewhere


That's just love for you. It's just the way some woman think when they love someone that much. Like she was explanining to Jake. She just couldn't stop loving him and when the pain for to much she just wanted it to stop. For her to stop hurting her...emotionally and physically.

And no one in the situation :- Dennis, Zoe, Sharon, Chrissie, Sam and Den...no one is innocent. They were all selfish and out for all they could get and that's why this is such a mess.

----------


## Treacle

> Because she was trying to protect all three of them. She was prepared to cover for Zoe before she even touched Den.
> 
> 
> Without a car or mode of transport where else was she meant to take the body?
> 
> 
> Because she's trying to cover their backs. It's not just pressure from herself she's got..she's covering for two other woman at the same time too.
> 
> 
> ...


Zoe isn't at risk of going to prison for as long as Chrissie though and that's even if the police find Zoe.

----------


## squarelady

She'll still go to prison and it'll ruin her. For starters it could possibly be attempted murder! And the police would easily find Zoe considering she's told the entire population of Walford she's going to Spain to stay with Kelly.

----------


## littlemo

> That's just love for you. It's just the way some woman think when they love someone that much. Like she was explanining to Jake. She just couldn't stop loving him and when the pain for to much she just wanted it to stop. For her to stop hurting her...emotionally and physically.
> 
> And no one in the situation :- Dennis, Zoe, Sharon, Chrissie, Sam and Den...no one is innocent. They were all selfish and out for all they could get and that's why this is such a mess.


Yes that's right. It's that saying isn't it 'You can't live with them, you can't live without them', that's Den and Chrissie all over. I prefered Den and Angie mind, I have to say. 

I don't think anyone of those people you mentioned are inncoents either but I think there was only one person that deliberately when out to hurt others, and that was Den. He made Chrissie's life a misery, and maybe Dennis will see that what she did was what any person could do. 

I don't think Chrissie is completely at fault. What I was saying before was that the way she's been acting since it happened wouldn't appear to the courts or a lot of other people as innocent. It doesn't mean I don't feel a bit sorry for her.  But it has happened, and it's up to her to live with the consequences.

----------


## squarelady

*nods at littlemo* I agree. She's not blameless but she isn't the only one at fault.

----------


## littlemo

> Zoe isn't at risk of going to prison for as long as Chrissie though and that's even if the police find Zoe.


How long do you think Chrissie will get? I don't know whether they would believe it was self defence now, and even if they did she would still go down for covering up the evidence. If she hadn't she may well have got off with it. I know there bringing in a new law now which states that women who kill due to domestic violence can get no prison sentence at all. Any ideas what Chrissie's sentence would be?

----------


## Jade

depends on what the decide to charge her for, Murder or manslaughter.  Conspiricy to conceal a body would be what Zoe and Sam would get charged with possibly??

----------


## squarelady

Zoe - Attempted Murder and Accomplice
Sam - Accomplice

----------


## littlemo

> The mess would never have started if Dennis didn't want to go off with his sister


No it wasn't Dennis's fault, you can't help who you fall in love with can you?! And it wasn't just one sided, Sharon loved Dennis just as much as he loved her. The way Den saw it, Dennis was taking advantage, he seemed to see her as some naive school kid. It was Den's obsession with Sharon that caused this mess! Please don't blame Dennis, it upsets me! lol.

----------


## Treacle

> No it wasn't Dennis's fault, you can't help who you fall in love with can you?! And it wasn't just one sided, Sharon loved Dennis just as much as he loved her. The way Den saw it, Dennis was taking advantage, he seemed to see her as some naive school kid. It was Den's obsession with Sharon that caused this mess! Please don't blame Dennis, it upsets me! lol.


If I had been Dennis I wouldn't have embarked on an affair with my sister.

----------


## littlemo

> If I had been Dennis I wouldn't have embarked on an affair with my sister.


Yes but Sharon isn't his real sister.

----------


## squarelady

> If I had been Dennis I wouldn't have embarked on an affair with my sister.


Why don't you fancy Sharon?  :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

this is confusing my little head! can i just say for a start though that, 1) sharon is NOT dennis' sister 2) we cant choose who we fall in love with 3) it upsets me alot when people say horrible things about sharon and dennis so leave them alone :P lol

----------


## Alisha

> Yea I agree with that WQ.
> 
> Chrissie will get her comuppance from Kat though


I don't think she will. Whatâs the worst that Kat can do to Chrissie? I can see her throwing her catty remarks, maybe having a b***h fight. A few cold words and threats but thatâs about it really. She can't dob Chrissie without implicating her daughter. She may as well offer Zoe  jail sentence herself. Kat may be a hard nut but Chrissie is more calculating and wiser in her ways. Kat may weaken Chrissie, but I don't see Chrissie's comeuppance being at the hands of Kat.

Queen Vic, I'm not excusing what Chrissie did. I still think it was wrong for what she did. Zoe would naturally be mad but itâs not as black and white as some people like to think. Chrissie had her reasons and how ever wrong they were, I don't see her as evil. Evil would be someone like Janine but not Chrissie. She has her conscience and although it doesn't look like it on the surface, she is paying for it in her own way.

----------


## littlemo

> this is confusing my little head! can i just say for a start though that, 1) sharon is NOT dennis' sister 2) we cant choose who we fall in love with 3) it upsets me alot when people say horrible things about sharon and dennis so leave them alone :P lol


Very well said! 

Den was the cause of all this grief! Sharon and Dennis had nothing to do with his murder. And they have a brilliant relationship, there is nothing incestuous about it!  They will make a great husband and wife team!

----------


## Alisha

The affair between Sharon and Dennis is not responsible for Den's death.

If Den hadn't have slept with Zoe it would have been some other poor cow. This would have given the excuse Chrissie needed to destroy him.

Sharon and Dennis fell in love against the odds. Chrissie, Sam and Zoe took it into their own hands to destroy him after being manipulated by him. This was the result.

No one in the situation is blameless at all. I think everyone bears some responsibility but to be fair to Sharon and Dennis, they were not around when this happened and it was Den's obsession with Sharon that was the driving force behind the whole thing (which Sharon had no control over)

----------


## Angeldelight

i can't wait for this... you could tell on the night and in her behaviour since that Chrissie DIDN'T intenionally kill Den but come off it... she doesn't want people to find out and end up going to prison... she's trying to scare Kat to get her off her back... Kat's not been the same character since all the stuff with Andy... then her going off the rails... i think it's time someone gave Kat a sharp slap... and give us the real Kat back...

----------


## Jade

> I don't think she will. Whatâs the worst that Kat can do to Chrissie? I can see her throwing her catty remarks, maybe having a b***h fight. A few cold words and threats but thatâs about it really. She can't dob Chrissie without implicating her daughter. She may as well offer Zoe jail sentence herself. Kat may be a hard nut but Chrissie is more calculating and wiser in her ways. Kat may weaken Chrissie, but I don't see Chrissie's comeuppance being at the hands of Kat.


I dont think there is going to be a major fight or anything and I think that Kats going to do more than throw a few remarks about.  I think that Kat may try to put Chrissie thorough some of what Zoe went through. 

Kats only just found out the whole truth and said goodbye to Zoe.  Next week will be when it all starts.  Guess we will have to wait and see!!

----------


## littlemo

> The affair between Sharon and Dennis is not responsible for Den's death.
> 
> If Den hadn't have slept with Zoe it would have been some other poor cow. This would have given the excuse Chrissie needed to destroy him.
> 
> Sharon and Dennis fell in love against the odds. Chrissie, Sam and Zoe took it into their own hands to destroy him after being manipulated by him. This was the result.
> 
> No one in the situation is blameless at all. I think everyone bears some responsibility but to be fair to Sharon and Dennis, they were not around when this happened and it was Den's obsession with Sharon that was the driving force behind the whole thing (which Sharon had no control over)


Exactly! Den sealed his own fate! He had serious emotional problems, which prevented him from attaching to his son, and building a proper relationship with anybody. Even his love for Sharon wasn't completely selfless. If anyone is responsible for Den's death it's him!

----------


## squarelady

> Very well said! 
> 
> Den was the cause of all this grief! Sharon and Dennis had nothing to do with his murder. And they have a brilliant relationship, there is nothing incestuous about it!  They will make a great husband and wife team!


Dennis and Sharon were (don't get me wrong I'm a fan) but just as selfish in this situation as everyone else was.

And as for Chrissie, she doesn't need a comeuppance. She's suffering enough. It's a bit late now for Kat to walk back in and play Zoe's hero isn't it?

----------


## Alisha

> I dont think there is going to be a major fight or anything and I think that Kats going to do more than throw a few remarks about.  I think that Kat may try to put Chrissie thorough some of what Zoe went through. Kats only just found out the whole truth and said goodbye to Zoe.  Next week will be when it all starts.  Guess we will have to wait and see!!


But how exactly will she do that?

I mean don't get me wrong, I canât see Kat letting it go. I actually think she will give Chrissie hell and make her sweat but Chrissie holds the cards here because Zoe was involved. What ever Kats feelings are towards Chrissie she canât risk the police finding out because of Zoeâs involvement. Kat will torment Chrissie for as long as possible though and it will make for some great TV. Kat will not take this one lying down thatâs for sure, but I do think Chrissie is more than a match for her. However with Kat and the added pressure of Sharon and Dennis being around I do think cracks will begin to show in her character, in more ways than one, lol. I think this will be when we get to see more vulnerability in her character.

However I do think the ultimate battle will be between her and Sharon. I get the feeling that if anyone is going to give Chrissie's comeuppance it will be Sharon. I guess we'll have to see. I await in interest.

----------


## squarelady

I agree Alisha...the problem comes when Jake goes because at the moment Jake is the only support that Chrissie has and she opens up to just before he leaves. How is she going to feel realising everyone has left her and she's really being broken down and is Chrissie the reason he comes back?

----------


## Alisha

> Dennis and Sharon were (don't get me wrong I'm a fan) but just as selfish in this situation as everyone else was.


Sharon and Dennis were selfish when it came to thier feelings but it does not balance out to selfishness of Den, Chrissie and Zoe.

----------


## Jade

I dont think Kat's going to make Chrissie pay as such.  Chrissie is paying for it every day.  I think Kats going to make Chrissie suffer the way Zoe did, but saying that I dont think Kat can make her suffer any for than she is at the moment anyway.  I think next weeks going to be intresting.

Yep your right Alisha the ultimate battle will be between Chrissie and Sharon when the whole mess comes to light, which ultimately it will do.

----------


## squarelady

> Sharon and Dennis were selfish when it came to thier feelings but it does not balance out to selfishness of Den, Chrissie and Zoe.


I'm not talking about a balance because no one will ever match Den Watts on the selfishness scales but you can't help seeing that they were extremely selfish. No one in that situation gave a monkeys about anybody elses feelings and selfishness is what's got everybody into the mess they are in now.

----------


## Alisha

> I'm not talking about a balance because no one will ever match Den Watts on the selfishness scales but you can't help seeing that they were extremely selfish. No one in that situation gave a monkeys about anybody elses feelings and selfishness is what's got everybody into the mess they are in now.


I wouldn't say 'extremely'. Yes, selfishness did play an element in this but what they had was consume by love but I agree that they went the wrong way about it. The only reason they stalled was because of Sharonâs fear about Den destroying Dennis again. That was understandable given what happened last time. As for Zoe, I'm not going to make excuses for S&D on that part. I really do think they should have handled it better but it was never a case of not giving monkeys. Unlike Zoe and Den, Sharon and Dennis were not planning a life time deception. They were going to come clean. I think the not giving a monkeys applies more to Den and Zoe than S&D because they drove Sharon away by using her infertility against her and then planned to lie to Dennis about the babies parentage for the rest of thier lives. I guess what I'm trying to say is, although everyone acted selfishly, I do believe that Sharon and Dennis bears the least responsibility to the current situation and I in no way hold them accountable for his death. Although Den does not deserve to be dead, he is the author of his own death. It was Dens obsession with Sharon that drove him to such extremes and this is why Chrissie got him back. 

As for Chrissie as much as a like her, it was her selfish streak that got Sharon to England making out that Den was at deaths door but she wanted Den to 'lose his baby' and let her go so she can go back to his wife. Sharon and Dennis's action may have annoyed Den and Zoe but not her. Her reasons for getting Sharon back was her way of keeping her husband.  In some way she is no better than Zoe âdoing anything to hang on to her man.

----------


## squarelady

I agree Alisha but they all did what they did for love, of husband, family, boyfriend, girlfriend or daughter. They were all selfish and could of all gone about it better. 

Chrissie wanted Den, she didn't care if Sharon got hurt.
Dennis wanted Sharon, he didn't care about Zoe or Den.
Zoe wanted Dennis, she didn't care about Sharon or Chrissie.
Sharon wanted Dennis, she didn't care about Zoe.
Sam just wanted her pub back and to prove she wasn't a failure to her family, she didn't care about Den.
Den wanted Sharon with him regardless of anyone!

Regardless of to what extenet they were selfish they all were. No one went the right way about anything, then again it's Walford. A debate over breakfast just isn't possible!

----------


## Alisha

> Regardless of to what extenet they were selfish they all were. No one went the right way about anything, then again it's Walford. A debate over breakfast just isn't possible!


This I won't dispute but the lengths, motivation, intentions and the degree of selfishness is debatable. 

Sharon and Dennis' love was a mutual one, the rest wasn't - not even Den and Sharon because his love was obsessive whereas Sharons wasn't.

----------


## Treacle

> Yes but Sharon isn't his real sister.


Actually she legally is.

----------


## Alisha

> Actually she legally is.


She isn't. There is no legal tie binding them together at all. In the eyes of the law they can marry because not only do they share no blood connection but they were not raised together under 18 so prohibited laws do not apply. The hold NO connection to EACHOTHER  but they do to Den.  :Smile:

----------


## ElectricToes

I don't think she'd ever do it...just empty threats...

----------


## ElectricToes

> Actually she legally is.


Nope. She's not.
They were never raised together and because Sharon's over 18 the legality doesn't come into it. If they hadn't been raised together most of their lives and Dennis had appeared in her life when Sharon was 17 or younger she'd be his legal sister, but she was 33...so no relation, legal or otherwise...

----------


## Treacle

Well theatrically they are related because Sharon is Den's daughter and Dennis is Den's son. Sharon is adopted so she is seen as Den's daughter now.

As for Janine she wasn't evil - she didn't kill anyone she just went round mouthing off.

----------


## ElectricToes

Theoretically they're brother and sister, but not legally  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> Theoretically they're brother and sister, but not legally


I suppose. I never understood why Louise Berridge thought of putting them together in the first place though. Doubt if Shannis would have ever existed had John Yorke stayed with EastEnders.

----------


## squarelady

> This I won't dispute but the lengths, motivation, intentions and the degree of selfishness is debatable. 
> 
> Sharon and Dennis' love was a mutual one, the rest wasn't - not even Den and Sharon because his love was obsessive whereas Sharons wasn't.


I don't think it's important whether the love was mutual or not. It was still love and you can't fault someone for loving someone. 

I'm sorry but I'm going to have to agree with WQ about the legality of things. Regardless of whether you are a consenting _adult_ of over 18 or not Incest is still against the law. However, Sharon was adopted when she was about four years old not straight away when she born so I doubt she's even got Den as her father on her birth certificate so it won't matter. The only problem they may have is with adoption papers, those are the ones that probably won't matter now she's over 18. But like I said if she is legally down as Den's daughter then it is against the law regardless of her age. I'm sure they'll find a way round that though!

----------


## Alisha

> Well theatrically they are related because Sharon is Den's daughter and Dennis is Den's son. Sharon is adopted so she is seen as Den's daughter now.


Hi, they are not related, neither are they legally brother and sister. They are related to Den but not each other. This is how it all differentiates.  :Smile:  Marriage would not be a problem at all because they were raised in different households by different people up until the age of 18.

Squarelady, Iâm not faulting someone where love is not reciprocated but Sharon and Dennis knew that they had a mutual love. This is why they made some selfish choices- because they knew they had a future together so it was never a case of wanting what you canât have. They were fighting fo something real. Chrissie, Den and Zoe âit was all one sided and knew deep down that their partners did not feel the same way so what they did was more selfish and arguably desperate too.

----------


## squarelady

Yes, it is selfish and desperate but mutual or not love is love and you will do anything for someone you love. They've all proved that whether they were fighting for somethng real or not. I'm not saying the way they behaved is therefore acceptable but they were fighting for something they thought was real. I don't think you can fault someone for loving someone too much however many problems it may have caused.

Either way I stand by my original point. If they had all been a little less selfish there would of been a lot less problems.

And if Sharon's dad on her birth certificate is Den they cannot get married unless that is changed.

----------


## no1abbafan

Well I for one would be happy if Chrissie killed Kat - cant stand the character, what's she going to do now she is back, who cares that's she's back.

----------


## Treacle

Dennis did use Zoe to make Sharon jealous at first. I do think Dennis cared for Zoe but while all this was going on he knew he loved Sharon - therefore that's why he was selfish.

----------


## hayzie

> The affair between Sharon and Dennis is not responsible for Den's death.
> 
> If Den hadn't have slept with Zoe it would have been some other poor cow. This would have given the excuse Chrissie needed to destroy him.
> 
> Sharon and Dennis fell in love against the odds. Chrissie, Sam and Zoe took it into their own hands to destroy him after being manipulated by him. This was the result.
> 
> No one in the situation is blameless at all. I think everyone bears some responsibility but to be fair to Sharon and Dennis, they were not around when this happened and it was Den's obsession with Sharon that was the driving force behind the whole thing (which Sharon had no control over)


Exactly Alisha! thanks for agreeing with me and littlemo. den was obsessed with sharon and that wasnt her fault, she cant control him, well couldnt. i agree everybody had some sort of role in dens death, they are all to blame in some ways but at the end of the day den brought this all on himself, it was his own fault for being obsessed, manipulative and controlling and having an affair with a 21year old!

----------


## Jade

So it maybe illegal for Dennis and Sharon (sorry refuse to call then Shannis) to get married, in some cases and new birth certificate is produced for people who are adopted?? it would depend on what year Sharon was adopted, in some cases the original birth certificate was destroyed.

----------


## Treacle

I think they can still get married but in theory they are related. Not blood related and the adoption makes all the difference but they should be living as brother and sister in the situation.

----------


## Alisha

> I think they can still get married but in theory they are related. Not blood related and the adoption makes all the difference but they should be living as brother and sister in the situation.


This is what they tried to be brother and sister but it did not work. Their feelings were too strong. Eventually in April they split up because Dennis wanted to do the right thing. He wanted a relationship with Den -however Den kept fobbing him off and never gave him the father son relationship that he promised. 

Sharon and Dennis met as two adults in their thirties and the attraction was apparent from day one. They were lying to themselves for a while before it actually happened and you're right, Dennis was selfish when it came to Zoe. However when he first went out with her it wasn't to get Sharon jealous but because he didn't want to be alone.  Zoe was offering to fill that void for him, knowing full well that he just split from his ex.. He fobbed of Zoe loads but she kept coming back for more even when Dennis told her that he wasnât a commitment man and that she would see him with other women, she took it upon herself to take that risk. She didn't complain back then and now she's had to learn the hard way.

----------


## Treacle

The relationship was boring I'm afraid mainly due to the then Executive Producer Louise Berridge thinking everybody loved them. I hated it. I wouldn't have minded had it been over and done with soon, I love them now. They work so much better as a couple without all the Shannis nonsense. Sharon is a strong women again and they're a normal happy couple. Much better than the pair of them moping round the Square.

----------


## Alisha

> The relationship was boring I'm afraid mainly due to the then Executive Producer Louise Berridge thinking everybody loved them. I hated it. I wouldn't have minded had it been over and done with soon, I love them now. They work so much better as a couple without all the Shannis nonsense. Sharon is a strong women again and they're a normal happy couple. Much better than the pair of them moping round the Square.


Fair enough, you're not the only one  :Smile:  

Personally I loved it (but not all of it). Everything between September 2003-April 2004 was spot on but it turned tripe when they turned Sharon and Dennis vs Den into a predicable yawnfest Sharon/Dennis/Zoe love triangle. This was where they performed personality transplants (particularly on Sharon) so it could match the plot. We had Dennis on yo-yo between them for 8 months. The original excellence was driven from the familyâs opposition but this was pushed to the sidelines. The family was no longer an overriding factor in their relationship but instead a 21 year girl which gave no credibility to the storyline whatâs so ever. I'm so pleased thatâs gone and dusted. However I do think it was a wasted opportunity last year. Now things are certainly better. Just goes to show what some effective characterisation can do eh?

----------


## Treacle

I liked it when Den opposed the relationship but with him out of the way it was like they brought in Zoe to manipulate the situation further and stop them being together. Why? I don't know. Yes the entertaining aspect was the fact it was forbidden love but because of Den and not because of Zoe. It dragged on for far too long and almost got the programme axed (well by the quality of it, it must have came close). They are much better as they are now although they've returned to the Square definately to let Den know they are an item, why they couldn't have just got together in the first place and defied him is beyond me.

----------


## Alisha

> why they couldn't have just got together in the first place and defied him is beyond me.


You're spot on. This is exactly what I thought and this is what I meant when I said 'wasted opportunity'. It would have made far more plausible television to watch them stand up to Den but no- ee had to ram a childish love triangle down our throats. Typical  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

Seems strange that they're strong enough to say enough's enough to Den now. A bit too late as well, it could have been interesting.

----------


## Alisha

I agree. It was a lack of character consistancy from the writters.

----------


## Treacle

Last year really was so bad to how it is now. It seems like everything is tighter behind the scenes and the producers are demanding results from the writers. On top of that they're trying to use the characters in more serious ways again and not the teen bunch.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
EastEndeRs Has DefiNiteLy Improved Since Last Year!!!!!
Last Week For Example Was Absolutely Great!!!!!
Dennis Seems Different Now,I Mean I Have Always Been A Huge Shannis Fan,But I Like The Way Dennis Has Changed,And Also There Are A Lot Of Great And Strong New Characters,Such As,Chrissie Watts,Jake And Danny Moon,Johnny Allen,Stacey Slater,Ruby Allen!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Angeldelight

> So it maybe illegal for Dennis and Sharon (sorry refuse to call then Shannis) to get married, in some cases and new birth certificate is produced for people who are adopted?? it would depend on what year Sharon was adopted, in some cases the original birth certificate was destroyed.


BUT Dennis's birth certifcate won't have Den on it as his father... so they could get married...

----------


## Jade

Not apposed to them getting married, but would be intrested to know the leagal ins and outs of it!!!

----------


## Treacle

I'm contacting a solicitor jude to find this out.

----------


## Rach33

They can get married as there is no prrof of Den being Dennis's father

----------


## Jade

> I'm contacting a solicitor jude to find this out.


Cool!! Let us know when you find out!!

----------


## squarelady

> They can get married as there is no prrof of Den being Dennis's father


He's on the birth certificate.

----------


## Jade

> Adopted children may not marry their adoptive parents but they are allowed to marry the rest of their adoptive family, including their adoptive brother or sister


From a Citzens advise website

----------


## Treacle

> From a Citzens advise website


Still dirty pervos though  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> I think they can still get married but in theory they are related. Not blood related and the adoption makes all the difference but they should be living as brother and sister in the situation.


Dennis and Sharon make a lovely couple. They are not blood related, and it is perfectly legal for them to get married. Den may be on Sharon's birth certificate, but there's no way Den would be on Dennis's. It has been pointed out to us that Den had no idea about Paula (Dennis's mum) even being pregnant with Dennis. And as we all know a father can't be printed on a birth certificate unless the mother is married to them, or if he is there to sign it himself. So there's nothing legally wrong or morally wrong.

----------


## Treacle

> Dennis and Sharon make a lovely couple. They are not blood related, and it is perfectly legal for them to get married. Den may be on Sharon's birth certificate, but there's no way Den would be on Dennis's. It has been pointed out to us that Den had no idea about Paula (Dennis's mum) even being pregnant with Dennis. And as we all know a father can't be printed on a birth certificate unless the mother is married to them, or if he is there to sign it himself. So there's nothing legally wrong or morally wrong.


In theory their normal situation would be siblings though if that's what they could live as.

----------


## littlemo

> In theory their normal situation would be siblings though if that's what they could live as.


Yes, Den certainly wanted it that way, as did Vicky, but Dennis and Sharon always had sexual chemistry between them. And let's face it, there could never be a 'normal' situation in the Watts family! I think people have strict definitions on what they class as 'normal', I personally don't think there is anything wrong with their relationship, they aren't blood, they've only known each other 2 years. It's quite a complicated situation but it's not impossible to work out. And even Vicky accepted their relationship in the end. So why couldn't Den?! Because he was selfish and obsessive! 

They tried to live as brother and sister but failed, I think it's much better the way it is! You can only live with a secret for so long before it eats away at you. Now Sharon and Dennis have got the best of both worlds, they are in a loving romantic relationship and they also have an element of brotherly sisterly love for each other too. They are always going to be linked to each other. And neither of them have had that in any of their previous relationships. It makes it extra special!

----------


## Treacle

> Yes, Den certainly wanted it that way, as did Vicky, but Dennis and Sharon always had sexual chemistry between them. And let's face it, there could never be a 'normal' situation in the Watts family! I think people have strict definitions on what they class as 'normal', I personally don't think there is anything wrong with their relationship, they aren't blood, they've only known each other 2 years. It's quite a complicated situation but it's not impossible to work out. And even Vicky accepted their relationship in the end. So why couldn't Den?! Because he was selfish and obsessive! 
> 
> They tried to live as brother and sister but failed, I think it's much better the way it is! You can only live with a secret for so long before it eats away at you. Now Sharon and Dennis have got the best of both worlds, they are in a loving romantic relationship and they also have an element of brotherly sisterly love for each other too. They are always going to be linked to each other. And neither of them have had that in any of their previous relationships. It makes it extra special!


Was still boring  :Smile:  Till they came back this time.

----------


## Alisha

To me Sharon and Dennis were not boring because they were and still are more complex than every couple in the square and its their individual personas that make them differ from the rest. I found the love triangle off and this was when it became repetitive, which is why there was such negativity on 'shannis' because they were going around in circles but not exactly getting any where. That made lame viewing but everything up to April 2004 was up to scratch.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yes, Den certainly wanted it that way, as did Vicky, but Dennis and Sharon always had sexual chemistry between them. And let's face it, there could never be a 'normal' situation in the Watts family! I think people have strict definitions on what they class as 'normal', I personally don't think there is anything wrong with their relationship, they aren't blood, they've only known each other 2 years. It's quite a complicated situation but it's not impossible to work out. And even Vicky accepted their relationship in the end. So why couldn't Den?! Because he was selfish and obsessive! 
> 
> They tried to live as brother and sister but failed, I think it's much better the way it is! You can only live with a secret for so long before it eats away at you. Now Sharon and Dennis have got the best of both worlds, they are in a loving romantic relationship and they also have an element of brotherly sisterly love for each other too. They are always going to be linked to each other. And neither of them have had that in any of their previous relationships. It makes it extra special!


 :Ponder:  wait a min .. I thought Den and Angie adopted SHARON, so she really wasn't his daughter was she ??? I need to get this straight :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

> wait a min .. I thought Den and Angie adopted SHARON, so she really wasn't his daughter was she ??? I need to get this straight


Yes Sharon was adopted by Den, but he would be on her birth certificate, she has been brought up by him since she was 3.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yes Sharon was adopted by Den, but he would be on her birth certificate, she has been brought up by him since she was 3.


Thanks so much  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> From a Citzens advise website


There goes my hope of a Den and Sharon wedding right out the window!  :Lol:  <--- I'm joking!

----------


## Treacle

> There goes my hope of a Den and Sharon wedding right out the window!  <--- I'm joking!


My god it's bad enough her marrying Dennis without pervo coming back.

----------


## littlemo

> My god it's bad enough her marrying Dennis without pervo coming back.


Why don't you want Sharon marrying Dennis?

----------


## hayzie

> There goes my hope of a Den and Sharon wedding right out the window!  <--- I'm joking!


  :Rotfl:  lol thats a shame i was hoping they would get married too. NOT!

----------


## Treacle

I don't want her to marry Dennis because the storyline bored me for so long last year but I must admit I'm enjoying them now.

----------


## Jade

It would get complicated if they had a child and introduced it to Vickie - um sister on both sides.

----------


## phils little sister

The storyline is still boring

----------


## Treacle

> The storyline is still boring


They're better characters now.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

We can see them in more normal situations that we can relate to better than the constant sneaking around.

----------


## Treacle

> We can see them in more normal situations that we can relate to better than the constant sneaking around.


Yes that's what I like about them now.

----------


## Bryan

> The storyline is still boring


it is at the moment but the proposal, marraige and ivf should add a bit of spice to the already brilliant shannis!!!

bondboffin

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> it is at the moment but the proposal, marraige and ivf should add a bit of spice to the already brilliant shannis!!!
> 
> bondboffin


 






Hiya!!!!!
I Absolutely Loveeeeeeee Shannis,And I Absolutely Can Not Wait Untill The Proposal,Marraige,And IVF Storylines!!!!!
They Will All Be Absoltuely Great,Just Like Fantastic Shannis!!!!!
It Is A Shame That The Day Of Dennis And SharonÂ´s Wedding Will Not Be A Very Happy Day Though,As Everybody Seems To Be Saying That DenÂ´s Body Will Be Dug Up,Or Something On Their Wedding Day!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Bryan

> Hiya!!!!!
> I Absolutely Loveeeeeeee Shannis,And I Absolutely Can Not Wait Untill The Proposal,Marraige,And IVF Storylines!!!!!
> They Will All Be Absoltuely Great,Just Like Fantastic Shannis!!!!!
> It Is A Shame That The Day Of Dennis And SharonÂ´s Wedding Will Not Be A Very Happy Day Though,As Everybody Seems To Be Saying That DenÂ´s Body Will Be Dug Up,Or Something On Their Wedding Day!!!!!
> 
> Love
>    Melanie


yeah it was in the sun yesteray and i believe it because people have said this may hapopen for a long time...

it will be a good storyline, i didnt want it to go on for much longer as it would have ruined sam and chrissie constantly worrying and stressing etc

its a shame that it happens on their wedding day but it just shows shannis is cursed, nothing goes right for them, which makes them such a brillaint couple if they can take what life throws them and become stronger from it

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

They used to be painful before they both took breaks but they're much better now  :Big Grin:  I hated the whole forbidden love thing in the end. Den sort of re-became involved but we still had Zonnis.

----------


## Alisha

> They used to be painful before they both took breaks but they're much better now  I hated the whole forbidden love thing in the end. Den sort of re-became involved but we still had Zonnis.


The forbidden love got sidelined in April of last year then it was full blown shannis vs Zonnis for 8 long months. I beleive that, more than anything, really took its toll on the viewers.

----------


## Treacle

Towards the end Den became involved at christmas etc but Zonnis was already too involved and the storyline was a borefest. They're much better now though  :Big Grin:

----------


## hayzie

for me, zonnis completely ruined that storyline! the whole zoe/dennis/sharon love triangle was so pathetic. it got really boring then and i blame zoe! not just because im  shannis fan but she was just so stupid, and it made sharon look really desperate. they are much better now, like someone else said, they are in normal situations so we can adapt to them better. everyone else in the square doesnt seem to have a problem with them now though(apart from kat) thats a bit strange.....

----------


## Treacle

Really? I blame the writers and production team at EastEnders.

----------


## squarelady

No one in Walford had a problem with it because not everyone in Walford could see what was going on behind the scenes with Dennis and Sharon.

----------


## Treacle

I hated it until they've come back this month.

----------


## Treacle

Zoe is an innocent victim  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

> Zoe is an innocent victim


Are you trying to provoke me!  :Lol:  No she isn't!

----------


## Treacle

> Are you trying to provoke me!  No she isn't!


Nah Shazza summed up in the Slater mansions kitchen.

"We're none of us innocent here and you certainly aint"

That's fair do you agree?

----------


## littlemo

> Are you trying to provoke me!  No she isn't!


No Zoe is not a victim, she slept with Den voluntarily. Den certainly was the driving force in the situation, but Zoe didn't have to go through with his plan. I think the love she had for Dennis clouded her judgement, but that's no excuse for the way she behaved. Although I do feel a bit sorry for Zoe and glad that Dennis left it on good terms with her. It was a lot more Den's fault than it was hers, and I know that Dennis realised that.

----------


## Treacle

Den was a pervert  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Den was a pervert


Here here, he was a dirty old man

----------


## squarelady

> Den was a pervert


That doesn't excuse Zoe for what she did. After Chrissie had been so good to her, to just betray her and Dennis.

----------


## Treacle

> That doesn't excuse Zoe for what she did. After Chrissie had been so good to her, to just betray her and Dennis.


Dennis had hardly been good to her though has he? Yes he'd agreed to stand by her and her phantom baby but he'd strung her along for ages and then cheated on her.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> No Zoe is not a victim, she slept with Den voluntarily. Den certainly was the driving force in the situation, but Zoe didn't have to go through with his plan. I think the love she had for Dennis clouded her judgement, but that's no excuse for the way she behaved. Although I do feel a bit sorry for Zoe and glad that Dennis left it on good terms with her. It was a lot more Den's fault than it was hers, and I know that Dennis realised that.


He just took advantage of a vunerable woman, and thats not on under any circumstance.

----------


## Treacle

Zoe was naive. She believed Den's plan could work and let her be happy.

----------


## Alisha

Zoe innocent? Pull the other one. The other ones got bells on it  :Lol:   :Rotfl:  

She made her bed and her choices were far from innocent

Dennis wasn't innocent either, neither was Sharonâs but I don't think a 2 week affair balances out to a life time deception that she and Den were planning. They were planning to come clean very soon, can the same be said for her?

No one is blameless but Zoe is not the victim throughout the whole mess- maybe to Chrissies manipulation but not the rest. When she dated Dennis she knew his reputation and he warned her several times that he would hurt her and told her to her face that he didn't love her.

I canât justify what she did just because of Dennisâ actions. People get cheated on everyday -that doesn't mean they jump into bed with their boyfriendâs dad and deliberately impregnate themselves with his baby. It was a selfish, heartless and desperate choice and something I would expect from a 15 year old, not someone soon to be 21.

Zoe had no care in the world that he was married. Chrissie even bought her a childrenâs book and told her about wanting children herself. She was the only friend to her after Sharon left at Christmas.

You're right QV when Sharon said 'none of us are innocent here and you certainly aint'. 

This certainly applied...

----------


## squarelady

> Dennis had hardly been good to her though has he? Yes he'd agreed to stand by her and her phantom baby but he'd strung her along for ages and then cheated on her.


He never strung her along, he made it very clear to her that he loved Sharon right from the start. Zoe admitted that to him before she left!

----------


## Treacle

> He never strung her along, he made it very clear to her that he loved Sharon right from the start. Zoe admitted that to him before she left!


Yes but he made Zoe believe that he wasn't going to leave her for Sharon. If he truly did want to be with Sharon more than her he should have told her in the first place and nipped it in the bud before Zoe became so hooked on him that she had to keep him.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yes but he made Zoe believe that he wasn't going to leave her for Sharon. If he truly did want to be with Sharon more than her he should have told her in the first place and nipped it in the bud before Zoe became so hooked on him that she had to keep him.


I think Dennis was very much a HORNDOG.. and I remember the same as walford queen said..if he was SOO MUCH IN LOVE WITH SHARON  he would have kept her at arms length, so she was under the assumption.. so fell head over heels in love with him,, so really  he did STRING HER ALONG,,, :Wal2l:

----------


## Treacle

The thing I don't get is he was in love with Sharon and she was fighting for him. Where's the catch? It proves he was using Zoe and stringing her along.

----------


## JustJodi

> The thing I don't get is he was in love with Sharon and she was fighting for him. Where's the catch? It proves he was using Zoe and stringing her along.


exactly what i meant !!!! Dennis is still his Fathers son,, a horndog.. :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

LOL  :Big Grin:  Nasty individual  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

ive realiseed this thread which is meant to be for the brillain chrissie watts and kat moon has turned into one about zoe slater!!!

she knicks dennis off sharon, the albert square sign and now a forum about eastender's finest characters!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

How can she nick somebody off someone? It's impossible especially when it's a grown adult with Dennis's strength, she hardly picked him up and put him in her pocket when Shazza wasn't looking now did she?

As for the sign it wasn't her that stole it but she did take it with her but I'm sure it's been replaced.

----------


## squarelady

They probably didn't steal it. Gus works for he council anyway!

----------


## Alisha

What Dennis did was wrong but it doesn't make him a nasty individual. Unlike his father, Dennis has a conscience and this was shown when he was with Zoe, although it doesnât excuse is behaviour. I don't believe he was stringing her along (all the time), at least not intentionally.

Dennis never made any promises to her in the first 5 months of their relationship. However the whole way through their relationship she knew deep down where his heart stayed but it didnât stop her from perusing him. He did show her many signs throughout the 8 month duration that insinuated he didnât feel much for her, although arguably some of his words did make out that he did want to be with her. Basically he blowed hot and cold a lot of the time â but it was not one sided, thatâs why I donât consider it âstringing her alongâ. Dennis is guilty of a few things when it came to Zoe but the same can be said for her too. She is guilty of being so plain, how shall I put it- thick. May sound harsh but true. Dennis wasnât the first either. She was like this with Jamie and Anthony too âthinking life was out of some girlie magazine, living in hope that she could be the one to make them change and for them to fall in love with her.

It was only after he returned from his 5 week break (in November) that he said that he wanted to be with her, because thatâs what he genuinely believed (however he too is guilty of knowing where his heart belonged). I must say though how desperate is Zoe to take her knickers down to a bloke who dumped her unknowingly, made no contact in 5 weeks and then turns up with a pair of earrings as a cheap apology? She has no prideâ¦

When he got back from his break he chose Zoe -not because he wanted to use her because he himself thought it could work and wanted to at least try and make a go of things with her. He wanted an easy and uncomplicated relationship. However this was very selfish of him because it was about meeting his needs, not hers. He also bears a lot of responsibility in how he continued to see Zoe while Sharon at the same time. There is no excuse for that and she simply didnât deserve it. However unlike Zoe and Den, at least he was planning to come clean eventually and not carry on the affair for the next 30 years.

When I think back, I think Zoe got her medicine when it came to Dennis. She slept with Jamie when he was with Sonia (because she fancied him) and hooked up with her best mates ex (Ronny) from the second he dumped her, because SHE wanted him. She has shown very little regard for other peoples feelings in the past when it came to men so it was a case of 'what goes around comes around'.

In Staceyâs words 'you've got desperate bird written all over you.'  :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

couldnt agree more Alisha! zoe is one desperate girl.

----------


## JustJodi

> couldnt agree more Alisha! zoe is one desperate girl.


desperate people do desperate things,, ZOE *WAS desperate. Most women ( yes even outside of soaps in real life) will do any thing to keep the man they love. Some one on this board once said they were trying to keep this British soap opera REAL,,,well then they made Zoe  with real womans behaviors, so thats my take on this,, or as I always say,, my 2 euro cents worth*

----------


## Alisha

I don't see Zoe's behaviour mirroring real life, far from it.

In reality, a person like Zoe who has been played second fiddle to men and always ending up crying on the street, naturally mature from it and come out stronger not go backwards. Itâs like a repetitive cycle for her character. This is why to me, I've always seen her character as one dimensional-never changing and if she does its one step forward and then three steps back. I think faking a pregnancy is something girls would do in real life to keep their bloke. I can see that happening but jumping into bed with their blokes father with the *intention* of getting pregnant, I cannot.

I didn't find the Zoe and Den storyline realistic in the slightest. It was a cheap plot which was contrived and based on pure sensationalism. It had a lot of criticism too.

----------


## Treacle

Why can't everyone admit they were all wrong but Zoe was a victim in some ways?

----------


## soapy dream

zoe was a bore, I am so glad she is gone!!!!!  she was such a victim over everything, life wasnt fait for her she got the worst punches, so what bye..... (im all heart lol)

Can we get back to the fact of OMG there is cracks in the concrete and the body is found on Shannis wedding day.  Bet its phil that finds him and he finds him cuz sam is cracking up and he moves the body for her!!!

----------


## Treacle

> zoe was a bore, I am so glad she is gone!!!!! she was such a victim over everything, life wasnt fait for her she got the worst punches, so what bye..... (im all heart lol)
> 
> Can we get back to the fact of OMG there is cracks in the concrete and the body is found on Shannis wedding day. Bet its phil that finds him and he finds him cuz sam is cracking up and he moves the body for her!!!


No Zoe wasn't a bore, she was a legend  :Big Grin:

----------


## soapy dream

> No Zoe wasn't a bore, she was a legend


How can you say that she was always crying over something.  In her early days the jamie saga, finding out about cat, they were good story lines but the whole Den thing was to fake.  Im glad her and Den are gone!!

----------


## Treacle

The whole Kat/Zoe mother storyline was excellent, she's given more to the programme than Dennis Rickman ever will.

Absolutely fantastic actress given the right storyline and script and plus she was only 16/17 at the time.

----------


## soapy dream

> The whole Kat/Zoe mother storyline was excellent, she's given more to the programme than Dennis Rickman ever will.
> 
> Absolutely fantastic actress given the right storyline and script and plus she was only 16/17 at the time.


I know michelle ryan is a good (freat actress) I mean her character was boring.  Glad to see the back of zoe not michelle!!!!

----------


## soapy dream

> I know michelle ryan is a good (freat actress) I mean her character was boring.  Glad to see the back of zoe not michelle!!!!


that was meant to be great lol

----------


## Treacle

You can edit your posts to correct spelling mistakes.

----------


## Treacle

Zoe still gave the programme one it's top plots and people seem to have forgot it so easy.

----------


## JustJodi

I for one always thought Zoe was a victim in the end,, and yes she did make mistakes, she is allowed to be a human being even in character,, Walford Queen,,, you are right,, people always tend to forget the good roles/story lines/plots and always remember the lousy ones,, that also is pure human nature on and off screen. Like u said in another post   the "not so good" episodes are just fillers until the good stuff comes in,,  :Ponder:  

Some times there is just no pleasing people :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

I honestly think they're trying to fill in while they build up a strong future for the show. The fact that some of the filler episodes are good ones though is just a bonus.

----------


## JustJodi

> I honestly thing they're trying to fill in while they build up a strong future for the show. The fact that some of the filler episodes are good ones though is just a bonus.


sort of like building up a cresendo... then BANG !!!!! we are gonna get hit with some super shows  :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

> sort of like building up a cresendo... then BANG !!!!! we are gonna get hit with some super shows


Got it in one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Has she threatened her yet? They had that thing in the kitchen where Chrissie reminded Kat what she was capable of, so that must have been it?

----------


## Bryan

> Has she threatened her yet? They had that thing in the kitchen where Chrissie reminded Kat what she was capable of, so that must have been it?


thats the problem with some magazine sthey make a big deal out of something really small to make a good cover this has happened a lot recently with eastenders we expect somethink major and nothing happens

like there was one little mo and alfie give into passion, all they had was a quick snog in the garage!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

And Gail and Shelley's catfight in Corrie!!! More like a slanging match.

----------


## Bryan

> And Gail and Shelley's catfight in Corrie!!! More like a slanging match.


cant even remember that!!!! did it happen lol???

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

They had a row on the pavement.

----------


## Bryan

> They had a row on the pavement.


wasnt that eileen and gail????

sorry if i am wrong but i dont take an intrest in coronation street anymore

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

No they had a fight but Shelley and Gail were supposed to have one too because Shelley thought Charlie was sleeping with Gail.

----------


## kayla05

EASTENDERS' actress Tracy-Ann Oberman thinks her character Chrissie Watts should be allowed to get away with murder. 

Sexy Tracey has been at the centre of the Dirty Den killing storyline that reaches a climax on Monday. 

An action-packed episode sees Sam Mitchell dig up Denâs body from under the cellar in the Queen Vic where Chrissie had buried it â just in time for his daughter Sharonâs wedding to Dennis.

"I think Chrissie deserves to get away with murder", Tracey told Now magazine.

"She was heavily provoked. Iâd love to see her make it to Argentina from where she couldnât be extradited. 

"She could run a beach bar with a young Latin lover by her side." 

And there are more fireworks at Denâs funeral, when Peggy Mitchell, played by Carry-On star Barbara Windsor, takes revenge on Chrissie.

Tracey - who is leaving the soap at the end of the year - revealed: "Iâve had more fights on EastEnders than most women have in their whole lives. 

"Having Peggy slapping me and pushing me into Denâs grave ranks as an all-time high. "

----------


## squarelady

Heavily provoked...so true!  :Lol:

----------


## the_watts_rule

Lol

----------


## Jojo

:Ponder:  heavily provoked - what when Den grabbed her leg whilst lying on the floor - she couldn't really claim self defence though really could she ?!  :Rotfl:

----------


## squarelady

Why not? It's hardly like she had bags of time to think about what to do. He did treat her like rubbish for all 6/7 years of their marrage and smash her head into the fruit machine. He got his sons girlfriend pregnant when he knew she wanted a baby. I would of killed him deliberately years ago!  :Lol:

----------


## Jojo

:EEK!:  Sorry, but why didn't she just leave him when she found out about Kate - yes she put up with loads from him over the years, but she originally came to walford to get her money, she got it and she stayed - none of the above is any excuse to kill someone and then pin it on someone else - she provoked him, he provoked her.  They were as bad and as selfish as each other.   :Big Grin:

----------


## kirsty_g

> Sorry, but why didn't she just leave him when she found out about Kate - yes she put up with loads from him over the years, but she originally came to walford to get her money, she got it and she stayed - none of the above is any excuse to kill someone and then pin it on someone else - she provoked him, he provoked her.  They were as bad and as selfish as each other.


i agree

----------


## eastenders mad

i hope she does get away with it

----------


## hayley

> Sorry, but why didn't she just leave him when she found out about Kate - yes she put up with loads from him over the years, but she originally came to walford to get her money, she got it and she stayed - none of the above is any excuse to kill someone and then pin it on someone else - she provoked him, he provoked her.  They were as bad and as selfish as each other.


You took the words right out of my mouth!

----------


## kirsty_g

lol

----------


## Rach33

Hope she gets away with it I'd hate for another strong female character to leave in the back of a police car we've been there done that with Janine let her run off with Jake Moon 

Den was trying to kill her so Zoe hit him, Den grabbed her ankle she panicked lying to the others was a survial technique and as for leaving Den she couldn't he was her weakness she tried to leave him but took him back because she loved him she still does

----------


## kirsty_g

yeah

----------

